# Just Seen in pawn shop....



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Dropped by a pawn shop awhile ago, and noticed a new arrival next to the cash register. The pawnbroker showed me

A pristine Colt Service Ace .22

The gun looked nearly brand new, no external wear, grips perfect condition.


Bob Wright


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Dropped by a pawn shop awhile ago, and noticed a new arrival next to the cash register. The pawnbroker showed me
> 
> A pristine Colt Service Ace .22
> 
> ...


And...?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

What was the asking price?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*None determined*

As yet, no price had been placed on the pistol, I'm thinking maybe it might become the pawn broker's personal property.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can't say as I blame him. I got a few I hang on to myself. Like all that I get.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Service Ace*

I never had that much experience with the Colt Ace, but those who did preferred the Colt Woodsman Match Target over the Ace. Never saw them in as many matches at the time and their reputation for accuracy wasn't too good.

Bob Wright


----------

